# Winding a bobbin on an 1881 treadle



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi, everyone! I'm hoping someone here can help me with my Singer 1881 treadle machine. I posted pictures of her here years ago, but finally got her all cleaned up and ready to sew today. The one thing I am having a problem with is winding the bobbin. The bobbin sits in the holder loosely and there doesn't seem to be a way to tighten it up. There is no tension end to it and I'm not sure what I can do about this. I've tried to youtube it, but the machines I've found aren't as old as this one and all either have another piece that winds the bobbin for you (my manual says I have to hold the thread and manually guide it, so I don't think that's the case for this machine) or have the tension end. Any ideas? Here's a couple of pictures to show you what I'm talking about. Oh, and the machine lots of attachments and lots of bobbins...I'm using the one that I took out of the shuttle in the machine, so I'm sure it's the right size. This is a long bobbin, though I do have some short ones in the collection, also.

MacaReenie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What a _pretty _machine! Can you get a manual? I wonder if there is a part missing, or a part that needs to be replaced.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

There are folks over on the Vintage Machine board of quiltingboard.com that can help you. I know I may sound like a broken record on that one, but it's were several of the members on this board go to talk about the vintage machines and get answers.

And none of us wanted to "take over" this board with our vintage machine talk, since we can all be rather obsessive about it - and the machines are very addictive too!

You have a wonderful machine there - I personally don't go for machines that old, so don't know anything about them to give you advice. Though I ended up with one that is from about 1885 (boat shuttle type) because I just couldn't leave it sit in that antique shop! It's a Davis Vertical feed, 1st version, I also own the 5th (and last) version too - though it's about 45 years newer. The bobbin winder on that one is on the treadle base, not the machine.


----------

